# Eight plus on Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friend Dennis got this hawg at Jordan Lake yesterday on a green pumpkin Carolina rigged Ultravibe Speedcraw. For a 3.5 inch bait, it gets the big girls!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice fish!! Love them speed craws. I usually T-rig 'em. Gonna have to cry the carolina.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are special, either way, Texas or Carolina. Sometimes we use them for smallies too, split shot rigged. Just lob them in the current, twitch it as it flows downstream. They'll hammer it!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> They are special, either way, Texas or Carolina. Sometimes we use them for smallies too, split shot rigged. Just lob them in the current, twitch it as it flows downstream. They'll hammer it!


Just bought a fresh bag and hooks. I'll be on Hilton Head Island from the 6th through the 13th. There are some great spots there for some BIG bass!! Can't wait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You'll get them on the speedcraw, no doubt. It has no equal among soft plastic baits.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Now you're making me wish I had the chance to fish Norman while I was right by it for 3 days..... That fish is a hawg though, congrats to your friend!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sorry you didn't get to fish Norman, it's a great lake for spotted bass, not so much for largemouth anymore, the invading spots have turned it into another Lake Lanier. Sad, in my estimation, I hate invasive species. Spots are showing up closer to my area here now, Belews Lake and the Yadkin River both have them now. Makes me sick...


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

That's sad to hear... Is there any way to prevent them from expanding?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not much can be done. They spawn earlier, and eat largemouth (or smallmouth) fry. They are more aggressive than largemouth or smallmouth, and are not as big. Some say they are better fighters than the other two, but the few I've caught fought no better. NC has also been invaded by flathead catfish, or rather, they were stocked here decades ago, and have really put a hurting on some of our native sunfish. Also, white perch, which is native to our coastal rivers, has been introduced inland, and are having an effect on native white bass numbers. Norman is full of them, and so is the Yadkin River chain (High Rock, Badin, Tuckertown, and Tillery). They're even showing up in small municipal reservoirs here.
Still, can't complain too much because we have great fishing here, both fresh and saltwater, but we don't need these invading species displacing the native ones.
Then again, no one, including me, complains about the rainbow and brown trout in the mountains. So far, these introduced species have done well, many are breeding naturally, and the native brookies are holding their own.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a heads up to those planning a trip to Norman.... the locals will give you all the advice and direction you need if you want to chase spotted bass. Just don't press too hard for largemouth info. As you can tell by NCbassattack's reply, they're very protective of the largemouth they have left. (And understandably so) But for those of us that don't normally have access to 30, 14-16" spotted bass a day, they are fun to catch when the topwater bite is going!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Very true, my friend. It's nearly impossible now to catch a decent largemouth north of the Hwy 150 bridge.
Most are in the shallower southern end. A typical tourney sack there is usually four spots, with a decent largemouth kicker. That being said, there are some six pound spots there, but most you catch are 12-16 inches.
I would rather catch 20 four pound fish at Randleman Lake than 50 spots at Norman..


----------

